# Wiz Khalifa in Concert



## Ryan Freeland (Apr 4, 2011)

I shot these on Saturday night.. D300S w/ 35mm 1.8 and D300 w/ 80-200mm 2.8.

Here's the whole set: http://www.flickr.com/photos/15372005@N03/sets/72157626427314634/


----------



## molested_cow (Apr 4, 2011)

Amazing shots! Really captured the emotions well.


----------



## Kenny32 (Apr 4, 2011)

All are very nice, good job...I get to shoot J. Cole and LMFAO in about a month so this gives me some ideas.


----------



## Ryan Freeland (Apr 4, 2011)

molested_cow said:


> Amazing shots! Really captured the emotions well.


 


Kenny32 said:


> All are very nice, good job


Thanks guys.



> I get to shoot J. Cole and LMFAO in about a month so this gives me some ideas.


I'm not sure how much time they will let you have on the floor, but I had only 3 songs to get all my shots.. so it's really all an adrenaline rush. I think the most important thing is to be constantly aware of the crazy lights and how you can use them to your advantage.


----------



## Davor (Apr 4, 2011)

These are really great and i enjoyed viewing them, the last 2 are my favorites, the colors in them are just spectacular. I just wish you didn't cut his legs off so much.


----------



## e.rose (Apr 4, 2011)

Sweet set! :thumbup:


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Apr 4, 2011)

even though im not a fan of his music, i still think these pictures are fantastic. great job :thumbup:


----------



## FilmaTroy (Apr 5, 2011)

Ryan Freeland said:


> molested_cow said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing shots! Really captured the emotions well.
> ...



that  is usually the standard for shooting concert photos of major  artists and bands, you have 3 songs to get what you need and get out,  however that only applies to the photo pit. you are allowed to then  venture into the crowd and shoot which sometimes give you some amazing  shots as well.


----------



## Ryan Freeland (Apr 5, 2011)

Yup, that is standard. The rules for this concert were actually more rigid though. We were not allowed to take *any* pictures after the 3-song set in the pit. I took crowd pics anyway after and actually got bitched out for it, but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do..


----------

